# Teaching cursive writing



## mammabooh (Sep 1, 2004)

Are you folks teaching the regular version of cursive, or the contemporary version? I learned the regular verion, but I think it is sort of silly to teach it that way when when I don't know of anyone who actually writes that way.

So far, we've only gone over a-d, but our son can now suddenly read anything written in cursive. He's delighted!

I seem to remember a discussion quite a while back on the merits (or lack) of teaching cursive, but couldn't find it. What do you folks think?


----------



## Nina (May 10, 2002)

My understanding for the reason one learns cursive is for speed. It also looks a lot more formal and attractive for hand written notes... which are better received than typed notes. I'm not sure about the two types (regular and contemporary). It may have been something called "palmer method" when I was a kid.


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

We did Italic or Getty Dubay as it is now called. I wasn't really upset about teaching anything on a schedule. When they were ready to learn it, they did. Readiness is more important than anything when it comes to learning.


----------



## Our Little Farm (Apr 26, 2010)

I teach Italic handwriting and cursive.


----------



## Lizza (Nov 30, 2005)

I teach Handwriting Without Tears and I personally do teach them cursive. Not sure it's really needed honestly. My oldest is in college and she really doesn't _need_ it but I'm glad she knows it and I feel that it is a useful thing to learn.


----------



## garliclady (Aug 14, 2008)

My son is in 3rd this year .I am teaching the more traditional cursive. I heard the public schools here were not teaching it at all. But I am glad my children will know it and for some children it is easier than manuscript. I taught in private school for 18 years and always taught cursive .


----------



## halfpint (Jan 24, 2005)

I've taught all mine cursive, I think a more contemporary version. None of my 3 sons uses it, and two are adults. My daughter however likes it and tends to get fancy with her writing.

Dawn


----------



## Cheryl in SD (Apr 22, 2005)

We teach cursive and it helps with my slightly dyslexic children. For more benefits of cursive instruction, you could do a search online. I was pleasantly suprised at the number of sites that discuss this topic.


----------



## BusyBees2 (Dec 10, 2004)

I also teach with Handwriting Without Tears. Taught the cursive to my 3rd grader last year, and am having her use it a little bit through her other lessons this year. I think it's a nice to have technique, and for her, the cursive is neater than her manuscript, though she's not thrilled to do it!

I'm using HWT (manuscript) for my son, but it's just to review and practice what he already knows so far.


----------

